# LA DIY/Punk Haus



## xbocax (Dec 6, 2010)

Me n my partner are saving up to get our own place hopefully around this time next year in the Los Angeles area. We'd really like to get a house that way we can do a garden blast music maybe shows food not bombs and all that cool stuff. We're looking for like minded individuals who are reliable as far as rent boundaries and respect goes. If anyone is in the LA area or lookin to relocate hit me up and maybe we can make it happen. its us 2 and maybe another 2-4 people would be cool. rent generally around here for a house is like 1200-2200 jus asa side note. if u have any questions as well hit me up.

peaceeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## piratehobo (Dec 22, 2010)

i'm down! im in sd but can leave in 6-9 months and would love to get outta here. i'll pm u


----------



## Swing (Dec 24, 2010)

I might be in Houston around that time but if not then I'm down. You should hit up this guy: View Profile: brakus987 - Squat the Planet Forums hes been working on a house for a while and might be lookin for some reliable people to help out with rent at some point.


----------

